# Speaker?



## Bee Bliss (Jun 9, 2010)

Check out the American Apitherapy Society webpage. On the bottom half of the page by "News & Events" there is mention of a Michigan lady who is speaking to the Alberta Beekeepers Conference. She has been practicing and teaching apitherapy for at least 7 years. I didn't realize that she traveled to do speaking engagements, but apparently she does. She also appears in a You Tube video. 

http://www.apitherapy.org


----------

